# Are you a Noldo, a Vanya or a Teler?



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Take this quiz to find out!



https://www.quotev.com/quiz/14156949/Are-you-a-Noldo-a-Vanya-or-a-Teler



This is what I got:

_You are a Teler! They were one of the clans to make the Great Journey from Cuiviénen, and the most reluctant. Some of them stayed in Beleriand and later became the Sindar. You can read more about the Teleri here: lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Teleri
The Teleri are most known for their love of the sea and forests. Most of them have silver or black hair. Olwë is their king (in Valinor). 
Examples of Teleri elves:
- Olwë
- Eärwen_

NB: If you scroll down under "Your results" you can see the proportion for each group. I got 10 for Teler, 8 for Vanya and 4 for Noldo, so that means I would be *5/11 Teler*, *4/11 Vanya* and *2/11 Noldo*.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

Thank you for such an interesting quiz, @Miriel Amaniel ! 

Well, I really like reading and writing poems, so do Vanya elves. 
I'm happy with my result for two main reasons. Firstly, I admire the Vanyar. Secondly, there's a Slavic name Vanya (Ваня).  It's my twin's name and I have always loved it.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

_Hannon-le!_

 Never knew there was that name!

Did you take note of your proportions?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Never knew there was that name!


The pronunciation of the name is a bit different. 



Miriel Amaniel said:


> Did you take note of your proportions?


Yeah, here they are.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Ah, 6/13 Vanya, 4/13 Teler and 3/13 Noldo!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

You have more Noldorin blood than me though-


----------



## Annatar (May 2, 2022)

> You are a Noldo!


The quiz doesn't seem to be working properly, as I'm an Ainu after all...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Annatar said:


> The quiz doesn't seem to be working properly, as I'm an Ainu after all...


So am I...
*Manwe: *Amaniel, you're already one of the Aratar...
*Me: *So I'm higher in rank and power than Annatar?
*Manwe: *Yes. Previously you weren't. But now you are.
*Me: **small smile on face*


----------



## Melkor (May 2, 2022)

I am Vanya. Which is little bit surprising for me, I was expecting Noldo. I have more scientific nature .

5 Vanya, 4 Noldo, 3 Teler.



Annatar said:


> The quiz doesn't seem to be working properly, as I'm an Ainu after all...


I have the same problem .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am Vanya. Which is little bit surprising for me, I was expecting Noldo. I have more scientific nature .
> 
> 5 Vanya, 4 Noldo, 3 Teler.
> 
> ...


Melkor, I'm of the same rank as you now, among the Aratar!


----------



## Annatar (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> *Me: *So I'm higher in rank and power than Annatar?
> *Manwe: *Yes. Previously you weren't. But now you are.
> *Me: **small smile on face*


Congratulations on your promotion. I have no problem with dominant women. As long as they can live out their dominance in a feminine way and don't think they have to become a warrior princess or like Xena. Part-time at the most.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Congratulations on your promotion. I have no problem with dominant women. As long as they can live out their dominance in a feminine way and don't think they have to become a warrior princess or like Xena. Part-time at the most.


*Manwe: *She was originally a half-Maia of me and Varda. Now that I've promoted her, she turns against me to join Annatar?!
*Me and Námo, at the same time: *You do know that promotion was for allowing the redemption of Annatar and Melkor, right?
*Manwe: *Yes...but still...
*Námo: *You fear she will go down the path of darkness?
*Me: *Follow your heart, Manwe. Guide me, if you must, but I *will *aid them to the light of the Valar...*to me.*


----------



## Melkor (May 2, 2022)

I found on this page another quiz: Which Middle Earth Elf Are You?

https://www.quotev.com/quiz/12662038/Which-Middle-Earth-Elf-Are-You

I am Arwen .

Results are: Tauriel - 3, Arwen - 3, Glorfindel - 3, Elrond - 2, Thranduil - 2, Galadriel - 2, Lúthien -1, Legolas - 0


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I found on this page another quiz: Which Middle Earth Elf Are You?
> 
> https://www.quotev.com/quiz/12662038/Which-Middle-Earth-Elf-Are-You
> 
> ...


Results are:

*Galadriel -6*
Elrond - 4
Arwen - 3
Thranduil - 3
Legolas - 1
Luthien - 1
Glorfindel - 0
Tauriel - 0


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Found another quiz:



https://www.quotev.com/quiz/14213325/Who-is-your-soulmate-from-Middle-EarthValinor


----------



## Melkor (May 2, 2022)

I am my soulmate!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I am my soulmate!


But I got you too - this - *this can't be!*


----------



## Annatar (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I found on this page another quiz: Which Middle Earth Elf Are You?
> 
> https://www.quotev.com/quiz/12662038/Which-Middle-Earth-Elf-Are-You



I must say the quizzes are very fun. Whether the evaluation is coherent, no idea. In any case, I am Glorfindel here:



> You are Glorfindel, the famed Elven warrior who slayed a Balrog!



Glorfindel
4

Galadriel
4

Elrond
3

Arwen
3

Tauriel
1

Thranduil
1

Legolas
1

Luthien
0

(Who is Tauriel, anyway?)


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Annatar said:


> I must say the quizzes are very fun. Whether the evaluation is coherent, no idea. In any case, I am Glorfindel here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tauriel's in _The Hobbit_. She's a Silvan elf, but I don't know much about her. She wasn't in the LOTR books or movies.


----------



## Melkor (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Tauriel's in _The Hobbit_. She's a Silvan elf, but I don't know much about her. She wasn't in the LOTR books or movies.


She is only in Hobbit movies. She is purerely PJ's character, Tolkien never created her.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Melkor said:


> She is only in Hobbit movies. She is purerely PJ's character, Tolkien never created her.


I know, it's interesting,


----------



## Annatar (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Found another quiz:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quotev.com/quiz/14213325/Who-is-your-soulmate-from-Middle-EarthValinor





> Who is your soulmate from Middle-Earth/Valinor?​Galadriel​Galadriel would be a lover who is calm, balanced and logical, but at the same time deeply romantic, sensitive and caring. Loyalty matters to her, even if she seems to be rather detached or distant at times. Sensual gazes, touch and words would be common on your relationship: exhilaration through subtlety over purely physical pleasure.
> However, Galadriel may seem a little too fatalistic or sensible/serious at times.



I was able to answer all the questions honestly, except for the Harry Potter question. I don't know what that was doing in a Tolkien quiz, I just answered more or less randomly because I had only seen a few movies a long time ago. 


Galadriel
12

Nienna
11

Faramir
10

Finduilas (of Dol Amroth)
10

Elwë (Elu Thingol)
9

Sauron (Gorthaur/Mairon)
7

Gríma
7

Rose Cotton
7

Éomer
6

Eöl
6

Éowyn
6

Melkor (Morgoth)
6

Boromir
5

Denethor (Son of Ecthelion)
4

Thorin
4

Fëanor
2


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Annatar said:


> I was able to answer all the questions honestly, except for the Harry Potter question. I don't know what that was doing in a Tolkien quiz, I just answered more or less randomly because I had only seen a few movies a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Galadriel
> ...


I remember taking the same quiz a few months ago, and I got you, Annatar.  Now I got Melkor instead.


----------



## Annatar (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> I remember taking the same quiz a few months ago, and I got you, Annatar.  Now I got Melkor instead.


After all, I only got myself 7 points. So don't worry about it. Besides, I think Galadriel is much hotter than me, even though I was the most sought-after rock star in the Second Age.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Annatar said:


> I was the most sought-after rock star in the Second Age.


Indeed you were, secretly by me.


----------



## Annatar (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Indeed you were, secretly by me.


That pleases me. I hope by the way also, in the Third Age still, even if I became there rather somewhat shadier or even shapeless - but you know, age affects everyone... And in the end it's only character that counts anyway. 😇


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Annatar said:


> That pleases me. I hope by the way also, in the Third Age still, even if I became there rather somewhat shadier or even shapeless - but you know, age affects everyone... And in the end it's only character that counts anyway. 😇


Never were you shapeless, _*Mairon*_. You will always be Mairon in my heart.


----------



## Starbrow (May 2, 2022)

You are a Vanya! The Vanyar were one of the clans that made the Great Journey from Cuiviénen. You can read more about them here: lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Vanyar
They were the closest to the Light of Valinor and mostly had golden hair. Their king was Ingwë.
Examples of Vanya elves:
- Ingwë
- Indis
- Amarië

Vanya - 5, Naldo - 4, Teler - 3

Well I am (was) blond.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 3, 2022)

Annatar said:


> I have no problem with dominant women. As long as they can live out their dominance in a feminine way and don't think they have to become a warrior princess or like Xena. Part-time at the most.


The funny thing is that my views on gender roles are very traditional but I go to a modern sword fighting sports club. I don't want to prove my strength. In fact, I rarely win battles. I just like this hobby. Am I contrary?


----------



## Annatar (May 4, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I don't want to prove my strength. In fact, I rarely win battles.


I think that's a pity. Your namesake Haleth was also a fighter, but unfortunately no one from her clan remained after the First Age. She should have trained sword fighting more often.😄


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 4, 2022)

I took the quiz, though this conversation strayed from the original topic.

I got six for Vanya, four for Noldo, and three for Teler.

I'm happy! I wish I had blonde hair...

But also, keep in mind that you shouldn't really trust Quotev quizzes. Most were made by twelve-year-olds.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 5, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> ...this conversation strayed from the original topic.


No, you went back to the original topic! I think @Annatar was the one who slightly strayed from the original topic instead...xD


----------



## pippin le qer (May 13, 2022)

I got Vanya, in my opinion the most boring Elves of the bunch.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

*Edit:*

Took the quiz again, and I got...

_Vanya_​_You are a Vanya! The Vanyar were one of the clans that made the Great Journey from Cuiviénen. You can read more about them here: lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Vanyar
They were the closest to the Light of Valinor and mostly had golden hair. Their king was Ingwë.
Examples of Vanya elves:
- Ingwë
- Indis
- Amarië_

I'm *11/24 Vanyar*, *8/24 Teleri* and *5/24 Noldor*. (That's approximately *50% Vanyar*, *30% Teleri* and *20% Noldor*.; I suppose I would be half-Vanyar then, but I don't know what my other half would be - either Teleri or Noldor.  )

_That means I'm the only Vanya without blonde hair... _


----------



## cart (May 26, 2022)

lol i did it 2x. one basically answering to reach my preferred conclusion and then again answering as i would normally.. and i suppose im not shocked i got Noldo both times.

I don't really understand the McDonalds question so i just choose we have food at home (as i haven't had fast food in 15 years.)

oh and 13/4/2 Noldo/Terer/Vanya (trying to get noldo) and 9/5/4 Noldo/Terer/Vanya just answering normally


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

cart said:


> lol i did it 2x. one basically answering to reach my preferred conclusion and then again answering as i would normally.. and i suppose im not shocked i got Noldo both times.


Haha...as a Vanya and Maia also, I don't really have that much of a connection with the Noldor...


----------



## Elassar (Jun 27, 2022)

I am noldor


----------

